# Nice bunch of......



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

What a lovely bunch on line at the moment 8)8)8)


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> What a lovely bunch on line at the moment 8)8)8)


Well, just for a while....
It is getting late this side of the world, Geoff!

:roll:


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, Only Gurus!

LOL

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

And Ian.....


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm crushed. I realize I'm not a Guru and all, but dang... left out in the cold. Again. Like always.

...anyone feel sorry for me yet?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. I don't feel any better, but thanks anyway.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> I'm crushed. I realize I'm not a Guru and all, but dang... left out in the cold. Again. Like always.
> 
> ...anyone feel sorry for me yet?


Sorry, Ian. In my haste to post I didn't see you in the list. Should have checked closer. I only new there were no 'Junior Members' at the time of the post.



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay. Now I feel better.


----------

